# Outside Venting



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

Venting outside would take all my AC away but if this does not factor into your situation keep doing it

This summer it has been too too too hot I need all the AC I can get


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you upload a few pictures for us to look at?
I like the idea of venting to the outside.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Venting outside is great as long as you don't have to be concerned with the negative pressure drawing a draft from wood stoves or other gas appliances.


----------



## tynewman (Mar 10, 2019)

I love my setup. I don't have and AC so in the summer the door is open and pulling air in is a great thing. In the winter I have a wood burning stove and I do have to crack the door when I use the dust collection or I start pulling smoke in. I wouldn't change my setup though


----------

